# New Moderator



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

It pleases me to announce that saxismyaxe has joined the SOTW staff as one of our Moderators.

I'll post his mini-bio and picture in the FAQ in a little bit, although he might post here, too.

Saxismyaxe will primarily be helping with a bit of clean up on aisle 14, as mentioned in http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=29047 (and yes, other volunteers are still requested).

So, be nice to the n00b, mmmkay?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Pete. I'm glad to help out a forum that has helped me for so many years.
As the new kid on the team, just think of me as the resident SOTW staff Waterboy.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxismyaxe said:


> As the new kid on the team, just think of me as the resident SOTW staff Waterboy.


O.K. Mike. Fetch me the cheerleader with the spiked dog collar in the second row! :twisted:

Anyway, welcome and thank's for taking on the extra work. I'm sure I'm joined by everyone in wishing you well and expressing our gratitude. Good luck, LOL! :notworth:


----------



## rispoli (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulations Mike!
And also congratulations to SOTW board for the choice. I always look forward to read Mike's opinions on every thread he participates: knowledgeable and willing to help like few! Good to see you also as moderator from now on.


----------



## saxmanjack (Feb 3, 2003)

Does the community deserve the right to know whether Mike S. will be an idealog activist moderator?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

saxmanjack said:


> Does the community deserve the right to know whether Mike S. will be an idealog activist moderator?


Forgive my blonde moment, but I might be able to answer that question more succinctly if I knew what the heck that meant?:?


----------



## CMelodyMan (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Mike!


----------

